# Anyone make candles?



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I was at Hobby Lobby and saw glass candle containers for 4/$1 last summer, and the safe candle melter thingy was on clearance for $10, and then, of course, I had to buy the wax and the scents and the colors.

Now I want to make candles to give to some neighbors and friends that we exchange token homemade gifts with.

SO.........how do I do this? I bought cinnamon sticks, and thought I would use the vanilla scent and put cinnamon sticks around the edges and tie a ribbon around the glass container. Do I just put a little wax in, then line the cinnamon sticks around it and then fill with wax?

Can I put apple slices in them, for an apple pie candle?

I was thinking of putting some of those tiny glass ornament balls and tinsel in.

Or maybe some small pinecones and needles

DH keeps saying they would start a housefire if you put things IN the candle, but I know I have seen things like that in the store.

SO..........help, please?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

well now...let's see here. 

cinnamon sticks. yup. sounds like your idea will work for that.

apple slices...no. sorry. no fresh (or canned or frozen ) food. for the scent, you'll have to use the oils or candle scents 

pine cones and needles..yup. works fine. One way is to put some wax in the container and let it set for a bit..until you have maybe 1/8 to 1/4inch of warm, but set wax around the edge. pour out the center wax. stick your pinecones and needles into the setting wax around the edges. let it set up a bit more...pour in more wax (at as low a temp as you can get away with for pouring). this way the cones/needles will stay put instead of just floating on the top (which they like to do).

do the ornaments the same way. I've no idea how to do tinsel.

hmmm. I just realized you're talking about CONTAINER candles. not wise to put flammable stuff in a candle that's going to be confined to inside a container. If you're going to unmold them..that's a bit different. 

container candles are made to melt all the way...ALL the wax melts as the wick goes down. that means whatever you put inside the container will eventually float in the wax..and might catch fire.

You could tie lovely bits of things with a ribbon to the outside of the container. Cinnamon sticks can be hotmelt glued to the outside...OR tied with ribbon. same with pinecones/needle sprays.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks - I have some molds, too, so maybe we will skip the glass containers and do what you suggested. I like the ornament idea!


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

I would not put anything in a jar candle, either. Maybe you could make some wax ornaments, like the ones here. I am guessing that you could use a cookie cutter on piece of wax paper for a mold. Maybe spray the wax paper with PAM first. Then pour in your wax and sprinkle with cinnamon pieces or apple slices.


----------

